# new member



## Laura Risk (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi, from CO. hobbies... dogs, snowshoeing and checking to hear if my bees are still humming...


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome from CO,, Pagosa is beautiful, but isn't all of CO


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome from the High Desert of Southern California!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and have a great 2016!


----------



## I'llbeedan (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome from Erie Pa. Home of the lake effect snow! LOL


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! You will enjoy it here, Lots of good folks.


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome, from the Florida Panhandle!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Laura!


----------

